# Voi vs. Lei



## danalto

Stavolta un consiglio che riguarda prettamente la lingua italiana.
A volte sono in dubbio se usare il "voi" o il "lei".
In questo caso specifico, sto lavorando ad un cartoon che è una parodia del telefilm Zorro. Mi verrebbe spontaneo usare il voi...attendo i Vs consigli, foreros!


----------



## elisa

Il voi si usa quando il referente è una persona di altissimo rango, per sempio, se un giorno avessi l'occasione di incontrare il Papa userei sicuramente il Voi. Questo è per i giorni nostri.
Fino a cent'anni fa,in famiglie rispettabili, si usava il Voi per rivolgersi al proprio padre.
Farei distinzione nei dialoghi tra Lei e Voi usando il voi quando la persona che parla è di età inferiore al suo referente. E Voi quando la persona a cui si parla è più vecchia o di un rango nettamente superiore.

Buon Lavoro
Elisa


----------



## danalto

Ma non si tratta soprattutto di una scelta in relazione al periodo in questione?
In Zorro, il telefilm, che cosa veniva usato, che non ricordo?
Grazie, Elisa!


----------



## elisa

assolutamente il VOI


----------



## danalto

elisa said:
			
		

> assolutamente il VOI


Appunto. I do agreee.


----------



## DDT

danalto said:
			
		

> Appunto. I do agreee.



I don't. Do you really think children and teens - that's the target of a toon I guess - are still accustomed to "voi" instead of "lei"?
I see old translations made use of "voi", but it's 2005 now... 

DDT


----------



## danalto

DDT said:
			
		

> I don't. Do you really think children and teens - that's the target of a toon I guess - are still accustomed to "voi" instead of "lei"?
> I see old translations made use of "voi", but it's 2005 now...
> 
> DDT


Allow me to answer to you in Italian, DDT. 
Hai ragione quando parli di target, ma devi anche pensare che in questo caso si tratta di un cartone animato che fa una parodia di Zorro...e -se vogliamo- un cartoon è già in partenza una parodia.


----------



## DDT

danalto said:
			
		

> Allow me to answer to you in Italian, DDT.
> Hai ragione quando parli di target, ma devi anche pensare che in questo caso si tratta di un cartone animato che fa una parodia di Zorro...e -se vogliamo- un cartoon è già in partenza una parodia.



In my humble opinion that's one more good reason to use "lei" instead of "voi"...

DDT


----------



## elisa

I still think that  teaching children the right thing is better, they are children, not stupid. So far they will remember that in a certain age people were use to say VOI.
E.


----------



## danalto

elisa said:
			
		

> I still think that teaching children the right thing is better, they are children, not stupid. So far they will remember that in a certain age people used to say VOI.
> E.



Sorry, DDT, but I do agree with Elisa.
As I am a dialoguist (or dialogist, but you see even in Italian the word *dialoghista *sounds strange...) *and *a mom.
(ehm...I did a little correction there, Elisa )


----------



## DDT

elisa said:
			
		

> I still think that  teaching children the right thing is better, they are children, not stupid. So far they will remember that in a certain age people were use to say VOI.
> E.



So that I would be the one considering children as stupid creatures?  
Your remark is slightly offensive - don't worry, as a mod I am accustomed to stronger accusations - but I don't see a reason to teach such a thing as the use of "voi" to children (out of ancient literature, of course). Not in the country where children are currently taught to call their teachers by name

DDT


----------



## danalto

> Your remark is slightly offensive


Oh, no, DDT, why?


----------



## elisa

thanks for the correction, always apriciated.


----------



## lsp

elisa said:
			
		

> thanks for the correction, always apriciated.


appreciated, since you appreciate it


----------



## elisa

I swear that I can spell better than that but I'm so bored of studing SEMANIC AND LEXICOGRAMMATICAL STRUCTURE...

But ty again

really sorry if my sentence did offend you, I really didn't ment to. May be is my not proper use of english. As a discussion forum I was discussiong but probabily not in the right way.Hope that you will accept my apology.

P.S. ho capito solo ora che sei italiano...


----------



## Silvia

Hmm. Veramente non capisco tutto questo esacerbarsi... comunque torniamo alla domanda principale.

Anzitutto, se vuoi essere coerente al massimo, bisogna dire che nell'Ottocento in Italia si usava il tu, il lei ed il voi, e i passaggi dall'uno all'altro non erano così rigidi come sono ora.

Detto questo, considera che le vicende di Zorro non sono ambientate in Italia, bensì in America Latina e scritte in diversi periodi (vedi la storia del personaggio). Quindi? Se tu volessi rendere ancora più realistico il racconto delle avventure di Zorro, dovresti attenerti all'uso dell'epoca in lingua spagnola.

Sei ancora convinta di voler utilizzare i pronomi personali con assoluto rigore? In tal caso, consiglio di reperire fonti certe sullo spagnolo messicano nelle varie epoche e, in particolare, quella presa in considerazione dal cartone animato.

P.S.: Il punto è: i cartoni animati devono essere realistici? O è una forzatura degli adulti? Certe cose ci fanno semplicemente ridere, quando per un bambino possono essere prese più o meno seriamente.


----------



## danalto

Intanto grazie Silvia. 
Seconda cosa, per rispondere alla tua domanda, direi di sì. I cartoni devono essere realistici...ma sta all'adulto offrire il prodotto finito confezionato in modo che sia il più possibile adatto ad un bambino e/o ragazzino. Non mi addentro nel discorso relativo al linguaggio, argomento delicatissimo che a noi sta particolarmente a cuore! Ti renderai conto, infatti, della responsabilità che ha il dialoghista nei confronti dei piccoli utenti che praticamente imparano a parlare ascoltando quello che scriviamo noi! 

Ergo, in questo caso ho scelto il voi perché a mio avviso suscita il sorriso nei bambini e/o ragazzini, che la trovano una cosa anomala, diversa rispetto il parlato quotidiano.
Grazie per il link su Zorro, salvato! 

P.S.: so che qst sono discorsi borderline, ma il filo che lega l'Inglese e l'Italiano (soprattutto) e che passa attraverso il processo del doppiaggio -da un mio collega definito "traduzione tridimensionale"- ne fa discorsi assolutamente pertinenti, a mio avviso!


----------



## Silvia

A volte le scelte di questi dialoghisti sono discutibili. E già che ci sono, permettimi di dire che, a nome del resto d'Italia, l'accento romano imperante denota la poca attenzione che gli addetti ai lavori hanno relativamente a quanto hai accennato, e cito la "responsabilità che ha il dialoghista nei confronti dei piccoli utenti che praticamente imparano a parlare ascoltando quello che scriviamo noi!"


----------



## danalto

silviap said:
			
		

> A volte le scelte di questi dialoghisti sono discutibili. E già che ci sono, permettimi di dire che, a nome del resto d'Italia, l'accento romano imperante denota la poca attenzione che gli addetti ai lavori hanno relativamente a quanto hai accennato, e cito la "responsabilità che ha il dialoghista nei confronti dei piccoli utenti che praticamente imparano a parlare ascoltando quello che scriviamo noi!"



Hai confuso il lavoro del dialoghista con quello del doppiatore. 
Noi scriviamo, loro interpretano.

Vogliamo parlare dell'accento di certi prodotti doppiati a Milano?
Bada che io detesto questo tipo di polemiche, siamo italiani, e ognuno ha la propria inflessione.
L'importante è che si parli in italiano corretto, con poche scivolate, e con gli accenti giusti.
Questo per me conta, tutto il resto è superfluo.


----------



## DDT

elisa said:
			
		

> really sorry if my sentence did offend you, I really didn't ment to. May be is my not proper use of english. As a discussion forum I was discussiong but probabily not in the right way.Hope that you will accept my apology.



No problem, little misunderstandings make life an interesting place to stay! 

DDT


----------



## Silvia

Ehm, veramente non si tratta di confusione dialoghista/doppiatore... parlavo di addetti ai lavori e ho messo entrambi nel calderone...  Daniela mi ha già perdonato


----------



## Rosehobart

I noticed in one of the other threads (restaurant translation) that someone was translating with Votre and Vi instead of using the Lei or Loro form. Why would this be? Is the voi form sometimes used as a polite form??


----------



## Alfry

of course it is.
It's a bit old-fashioned but, in written and formal Italian, it's still used.


----------



## Rosehobart

Thank you for replying, i do italian at high school and we have always been told, only Lei and Loro, so thats interesting to know!!


----------



## audia

Is voi used for the 3rd person singular formal in Southern Italy instead of lei? Non capisco.


----------



## vikgigio

audia said:


> Is voi used for the 3rd person singular formal in Southern Italy instead of lei? Non capisco.



Yes. I'm from the south and I can tell you that VOI is pretty widespread here as a courtesy form, but it is not considered a standard use, so we wouldn't use it in formal contexts.


----------



## lsp

Può essere d'aiuto questo link? Se fai una ricerca, vedrai che ce ne sono tanti sul argomento.


----------



## MarcoMac

audia said:


> Is voi used for the 3rd person singular formal in Southern Italy instead of lei? Non capisco.


Not exactly:
tu/lei/voi is a 3-choice form that has been used for a long time all over Italy to distinguish different relationships.

"voi" was intermediate between "tu" (informal) and "lei" (formal): it was used as informal, from a lower-level person toward an elder or authoritative one.

The social differences have been flattening by time, thus leading to progressive obsolescence of "voi". "Voi" surviving mainly as a form of respect from sons toward the father (or grand father), the head of family.
I.e. limited - in the North - to the family-life use.

The narrowing of the components of a family (farmer type of family to industrial type) contributed to further obsolescence and to the difference between northern and southern Italy (in south the industrial developement has been slower and families tend to be more crowded).

The fascist era tried to enforce "voi" against "lei" as formal use (being "lei" taken from feminine form was not "macho" enough for the fascist ethics).
But the law was a late one (1938, i think) didn't fare much and only had some limited effect in southern Italy (thus enlarging the gap between North and South as for the use of the "voi" form).


----------



## audia

Thanks for the interesting and extensive post, Marco. I was surprised to hear my older Southern relatives use voi with me . I have been doing some research and found that voi  is also used more commonly for the 3rd person plural rather than loro.  
So in modern usage:
Voi= 2nd and 3rd person plural
Lei 3rd person sing.
Loro= no longer used .
Vero?


----------



## vikgigio

audia said:


> I have been doing some research and found that voi  is also used more commonly for the 3rd person plural rather than loro.
> So in modern usage:
> Voi= 2nd and 3rd person plural
> Lei 3rd person sing.
> Loro= no longer used .
> Vero?



Where did you read that? It is not true.
If you refer to the VERY formal use of 'loro', it's true, but from what you say, it seems to me you're talking about the normal use of 'loro', ie the 3rd person plural.


----------



## audia

I read it on one of the WR forums. Which of the statements is not true?

Yes, sorry I mean when adressing a group formally not speaking about them. I was not clear about that.


----------



## vikgigio

audia said:


> Yes , sorry I mean when adressing a group formally not speaking about them. I was not clear about that.



Ok, so it's true.
Anyway, I want to clear this up a little.
We have:

NORMAL USAGE:
Ogni giorno *lei *va a scuola (eg: that girl; 3rd pers sing)
Dove eravate andati *voi *due? (2nd pers pl)
Farò quello che mi dicono *loro*. (3rd pers pl)

COURTESY USAGE:
Se *Lei *lo desidera, può prenotare anche adesso. (grammatically: 3rd pers sing; in reality it's a 2nd pers sing)
Se *Voi *volete, potete prendere l'autobus n. 15 (a common expression in Naples, if addressing an old lady, for example, but not considered standard nowadays)
Se *Loro *desiderano, possono sedersi qui ad aspettare (very formal and not very widespread nowadays, when used instead of 'voi' addressing a group of people)


----------



## MarcoMac

audia said:


> my older Southern relatives use voi with me


?!?!?
As Vikgigio said is a form of courtesy, a bit feign for my taste but used.
Maybe they were paying homage to your presence...



> So in modern usage:
> Voi= 2nd and 3rd person plural
> Lei 3rd person sing.
> Loro= no longer used .
> Vero?


No.
Lei= 3d sing feminine OR formal 2nd sing (both M and F)
Loro= 3rd plur F & M
Voi= 2nd plur F & M or obsolete courtesy form of 2nd sing M & F

Forget about using formal "voi": as Vik told you is a *not-required* form of courtesy.
If misused could be mistakenly understood as flattery or - worse - sarcasm.
Ditto for "loro" in the formal way (2nd plur). You can safely ignore it.


----------



## federicoft

MarcoMac said:


> Loro= 3rd plur F & M



Loro is sometimes used also as formal 2nd plural person, but this is getting rarer and rarer.


----------



## audia

Grazie a tutti (VOI).   
È chiarissimo adesso.!


----------



## kreutz

MarcoMac said:


> Lei= 3d sing feminine OR formal 2nd sing (both M and F)
> Loro= 3rd plur F & M
> Voi= 2nd plur F & M or obsolete courtesy form of 2nd sing M & F
> 
> Forget about using formal "voi": as Vik told you is a *not-required* form of courtesy.
> Ditto for "loro" in the formal way (2nd plur). You can safely ignore it.



Let me make sure I understand.  As a practical matter, when addressing multiple people in a formal register, I should ignore the "formal" distinction entirely and use instead the informal 2nd person plural (voi) verb form?  Is this true in all tenses?


----------



## symposium

Hi! Just to make clear: "Voi" was a not-so-formal courtesy form used in past centuries, and apparently during Fascism, but it is not used anymore nowadays. "Loro" as a courtesy form addressing a group of people is just not used and it probably wouldn't be understood by most people as such if they happened to hear it. I think it fell out of use in the 50's-60's. There is no plural courtesy form anymore, we just use the standard seconda persona plurale (voi) whenever talking to more than one person.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Agreed with symposium's excellent explanation. As weird as it may sound, _in practical terms_ Italian only has a singular courtesy form ("Lei") and _mostly _uses the informal plural "you" for formal and informal situations.


----------



## kreutz

Dear *symposium* and *TheCrociato91*, many thanks for your help.  This simplifies matters considerably.  I asked (implicitly) about subject pronouns and verb forms for multiple people with whom I have only a formal relationship.  "There is no plural courtesy form anymore"  Let me try to broaden the idea to other pronouns...  Are the following examples correct?
- *direct object:* "Signori, Vi aspetto." (and not "Signori, Li aspetto.")
- *indirect object:* "Signori, Vi piacete la pasta?" (and not "Signori, Loro piacciono la pasta?")
- *possessive:* "Signori, il Vostro giardino è magnifico!" (and not "Signori, il Loro giardino è magnifico!")
- *reflexive: *"Signori, Vi vestite adesso?" (and not "Signori, Si vestono adesso?")
   And, does this concept/simplification also apply to the imperative (or perhaps, more accurately, the congiuntivo esortativo): 
- *imperativo:* "Signori, sedeteVi, per favore!" (and not "Signori, Vi sediate!" or "Signori, Si siedano!")
   Thanks again for helping me sort this all out!


----------



## giginho

I do not agree with my fellows above: if we (Italians) are in a formal context we must use "Loro" to address a plurality of people.
I do agree that this is a very formal speech but, anyway, if we have to be of any help to our non-italian fellows.....we must teach things as they are.

Formal speech:
Lei = 2nd person singular, no matter if  for man or woman
Voi = 2nd person plural (not so formal and informal), no matter if for woman or man
Loro = 2nd person plural (only in formal speech)




> - *direct object:* "Signori, Vi aspetto. that's a not so formal way of saying. If you want to be very formal you can say: "I Signori sono attesi"" (and not "Signori, Li aspetto.")
> - *indirect object:* "Signori, Vi piacete piace la pasta?" "Signori, la pasta è di Loro gradimento?" (formal speech) (and not "Signori, Loro piacciono a Loro piace la pasta?")
> - *possessive:* "Signori, il Vostro giardino è magnifico!" (and not "Signori, il Loro giardino è magnifico!"That's correct but it is way too much, sounds very old-fashoned)
> - *reflexive: *"Signori, Vi vestite adesso?" (and not "Signori, Si vestono adesso?" "I Signori intendono vestirsi, adesso?" this sounds like something that can be said by a majordomo)
> And, does this concept/simplification also apply to the imperative (or perhaps, more accurately, the congiuntivo esortativo):
> - *imperativo:* "Signori, sedeteVi, per favore!" (and not "Signori, Vi sediate!" -> that's not imperative or "Signori, Si siedano!" that's perfectly correct, you can heard this said by the chairman of our parliament during some kind of mess made by our politicians )


----------



## TheCrociato91

giginho said:


> I do not agree with my fellows above: if we (Italians) are in a formal context we must use "Loro" to address a plurality of people.


If you replace "formal" with "solemn" or "extremely formal" (such as some high-society occasion, or some luxury restaurant), then I might agree. Even in formal contexts, I've never heard anyone use "Loro". I've never been addressed as "Loro" when I dined out with friends or family; so either I always come across the rudest waiters, or I don't patronize proper restaurants.  
I may also object to your "we _must _use". We are actually under no obligation to use it, really.



giginho said:


> I do agree that this is a very formal speech but, anyway, if we have to be of any help to our non-italian fellows.....we must teach things as they are.


Yes, we must teach things as they are _actually used in real life_.  
If you look at my post above, I said that "[Italian] _mostly _uses the informal plural "you" for formal and informal situations". I did _not _imply that "Loro" does not exist, I simply stated what, in my experience, is mostly used in actual real-life conversation.



> Raro invece è l’uso di _Loro_ per rivolgersi a più persone, tipicamente in una relazione asimmetrica o in contesti molto formali: l’uso di _Loro_ e _Lorsignori_, come forme allocutive plurali (quest’ultimo in particolare considerato forma antiquata, oggi quasi solo con valore ironico: Serianni 1988: 226), viene rivitalizzato in alcuni contesti, ad es. in vendite televisive di prodotti di pregio (tappeti, ceramiche, mobili di antiquariato) sia per attenuare le esortazioni (_osservino i colori!!_) sia per conferire alla presentazione una patina di colta colloquialità (_come Loro sanno_,_ con una semplice telefonata Lorsignori potranno apprezzare nella propria casa le tonalità calde di questo tappeto_: trasmissione di _Telemarket _del 15 marzo 2002). Inoltre l’uso di _Loro_ rimane la norma di molti scambi comunicativi di tipo cliente-commesso (al bar: _desiderano?_).



Bottom line: yes, Italian does have a 3rd-person plural courtesy form (whose existence I never denied) but it's used in very limited contexts where you can mostly get away with using "voi" as well.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*NOTA:*
Come tutti sapete, questa è una discussione da SOLO ITALIANO (forum che nel 2005 non esisteva ancora)
Se avete *nuovi* spunti o suggerimenti che non sono già stati discussi, potete continuare la discussione nel forum appropriato.
Grazie

Lei vs. Voi


----------

